# OMG Mountain lion sighting right by my house



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So there's a mountain lion crusing around in town and it has been spotted around my neighborhood twice now. Once at the school and at the park 2 block away where I walk my dogs almost every day. Pretty scary I'm glad I haven't run into him on any walks. I guess I'm gunna stick to walking them just on the roads and no more night walks for a while.

Here's the article

Mountain lion seen at Bidwell School in Red Bluff - Red Bluff Daily News Online


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

> Sgt. Dan Flowerdew has said if a mountain lion is seen far away it should be left alone, but if it is close people should make loud noises and make themselves look big.


Dunno, that just made me laugh.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Stay safe. Maybe get some bear mace to carry with you. They are active during the day too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Be carefull,, Mt lions eat dogs... 

I hunt Mt. lions and they will stalk yards with single or confined dogs pretty vigilant if they are in an urban area. If a mt lion is in town, its got a food source  they go wheres theres food, water, and shelter.. Unless of course its mating season which they will travel miles and miles without ever eating. Noise wont help, they will act like they are leaving but it will make them more curious. A loud bang is the best, a stick against a trash can example.. Fire crackers probably work, up here in the sticks I say "sht go let the dogs loose while I grab my gun." HAHAHA


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep that is scary... Be safe... Here in Idaho they have "re-established" the Canadian Wolf population STUPID I know... Anywho there was a season to hunt them every year but the lovely PETA got that banned for next season... 

We have had a bobcat in the yard going after the rabbits... And now in the past two weeks we have sighted two wolves on two separate walks with the dogs in the hills...

My best suggestion 9mm fully loaded... Thats what I do...


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Holy Mountain Lions! Please stay safe!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Reminds me of that kid who saved his pit from a mountain lion. The lion apparently was stalking them, the pit sensed it, and found him in the bush near by. The kid said he heard noise and the dog was trying to make him go away i'm guessing (the cat). The kid ran back to his house, grabbed a sword and ran back outside and used it against the cat. I love Cougars, but i'm Glad the dog was safe

Glad you didn't have any encounters with the cat 

Also reminds me of the time that one slipped right by the rambling officers. It was pretty funny but still serious.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

They were tracking mountain lions out where I live, too. Supposedly they snatched up somebody's Pit Bull and killed her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea they've been building up in the hills where they live so there's been more and more deer coming down this way so I guess there following them. I do have a few cans of bear mace so I'll be sure to carry them when we go out. I'm just bummed I can't take my boy to his favorite park. That's where my sig pic was taken.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Yipes! Stay safe.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh well I guess no more night walks for us lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's really cool... Just be safe!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The only one I really worry about around here is Darkness. He's our stray alley cat we adopted and he hates coming inside. He'll only stay in for like 20 minutes at a time and only at night. Well he's black as the night itself so I guess he can hide pretty good lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Darkness is straight..... You just don't be walking the boys at night!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i say if you have a gun keep in on you especially if you have the dogs or your son with you since there easier prey, if no bring the biggest knife and bat you have, more likely than not you will never see it, but if you do be prepared. 

the thing may be sick or a bad hunter which is way it is coming closer to a populated area for easier prey i.e you ally cat, outdoor dogs then eventually if it gets hungry enough children and humans, 

PLEASE be safe and aware of your surroundings, look for tall grass and such where it would lie in await to ambush its prey


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm pretty safe and we wont go out at night any more. We have a good ol get off my property shot gun if it tries to come in the yard, but I doubt it would. It's crazy that it's this close to the neighborhood though.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good (about the gun) and stay safe!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I totally will. We've just been walking through the streets and avoiding all the fields. I'm hoping he'll just follow the deer back up the river and back to the hills. I hope he sticks to deer and leaves every one and their pets alone. So far he only been spotted around places with a bunch of water. The Sac river is right around the corner from us and runs through the park and there is a huge creek that runs behind the school and goes into the river.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hope so to, he prob won't last long if he doesn't ya know =S


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just hope he goes away soon so we can get back to the park.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i hear you, i got a nasty surpise when i brought Tika (my husky) to the dog park.... ya def a cotton mouth swimming in the pond, i mean its fl so its to be expected but tika loves to swim so i was like yup time to go home, which was sad because that is one of the outlets for her phycotic energy and it was cut way to short and its not like i can run her in this heat =S


----------

